
Hello from the Markup - ycnews
https://www.getrevue.co/profile/themarkup/issues/hello-from-the-markup-199187
======
ycnews
> When we asked Mailchimp for an explanation, a spokesperson told us the
> company doesn’t turn off click-tracking until after an unspecified
> “probationary period” because they need to ensure “abuse prevention.”

~~~
greg_a
That sounds like "abuse" in itself!

